# Finally Purchased Our Used 2004 Outback 28 Rss



## sheplady (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi All,

My husband and I are so excited! We finally took the pluge and purchased our 2004 outback 28rss! We love it and have just finished up our first two week camping trip with five dogs and two kids! There was pleanty of room ( well the rainy days were a bit rough on everyone) but we are very excited to have our trailer and to have this site to come to.

Linda and Ralph


----------



## texastraveler (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations, We just purchased our 2005 28RSS a few months ago, and have taken mutiple trips, so far we love it, DW would like a larger bathroom, but otherwise it has been great.. Hope you enjoy yours as much.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome y'all! I was a newbie a little over a year ago. Hmmm...does that make me a seasoned veteran? LOL! Anyway, glad to have you here. This is a great WEB site with great folks and plenty of knowledge. Happy camping!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the group. That's a good Outback floorplan.....just sayin







---Mike


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats, the 28rss was a great floorplan, wish they still built it!!


----------

